# husband watching gay porno



## sadwoman

Please help me,
I discover that my husband was watching porno on internet and by the comments he was making I think he is gay because he keep saying bro,man, nice ****, when are you shooting?
When I asked him if he likes men he says is not true and that he only started doing that 2 weeks ago.
What do you think? Please help me. We have 3 kids and I dont know what to do


----------



## lisa3girls

I don't know...I mean, I guess it is unusual for men to do this...or maybe not. But once in a while I have watched lesbian porn and kind of liked it, even though I would never act on it. I consider myself straight.


----------



## trey69

Hard to say for sure. He could be then again maybe he is just curious. Is gay porn the only kind he has been watching? he has been watching?


----------



## Lilyana

My H is a sex addict. His pornography choice seems to escalate. Like a drug user doesn't get a kick off pot anymore so they switch to meth or something.... so perhaps hes an addict looking for a fix and this is next in line? this is what therapists have told me in regards to my H's addiction.

My H started with softcore stuff.. and now hes into really Violent BDSM, but he looks up MEN interested in this stuff. Gay men, and Bi men. 

For me its now a questoin of.. do i really know this man anymore? I am wondering if he is bi or gay. He wont answer me straight out. I no longer know the man I married. I feel your pain and questions sadwoman and I hope you can find the answers. I suggest bringing it up to him and see what he says.. mine acts like its no big deal.


----------



## Markie

speaking from a straight males point of view....

no i do not think that is normal unless he is bisexual or at least curious about it....


----------



## Unexpected Outlook

I really can't say cuz I'm only straight and wouldn't be talking to some guy like that but I lurked without being on them, and seen forums where (true or not) purportedly straight men say things like "I'm not gay but I want to suck another man's c___" or "have sex with another man" . Why are they doing it? I don't know. But there are no wives there to make a "show " for. And there are no "other" men to make a show for so all I can think is maybe some men do it just because its some extreme behaviour? Some of them even talk about how it would "get them off" if their wives/ girl friends watched adding "but it would neve happen, she would freak out/leave me". Mostly they sound like its some kind of "get off".


----------

